# Brown trout calendar photo shoot



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

We had a photographer come to town to take pictures of different breeds for Brown Trout Calendars. She took pictures of Border Terriers, Wheaten Terriers, and Labradors. Several of my friends suggest she call me because we had many great looking APBT's. So we went out and took pictures with seven of our dogs and had a blast! These came out great and I hope a few make it in a calendar! The pictures would have been better if it was not so warn outside, I do not like some of them panting too hard.

dogs from left to right 
Vixen, Varro, Barca, Crush, Siren, Tempest, Tasha









Vixen, Tempest, and Tasha


















This one was nice









Siren and her offspring!









This is an awesome picture of Tempest









Barca looking Sexy!









pretty girls









Head shot of my old girl Tasha, she is 13









Siren's head shot









This one got more of the mountains









Vixen's head shot, my 11 year old









Before crush got fired from the pictures









The fall of crush and getting fired! lol

















After this she crawled into the photographers lap and was fired! lol


















again I wish it was not so warm I do not like the panting pictures









behind the scenes


















awwww my baby


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

GREAT PICS!!!!!!!!!!! You guys did a great job! Crush is such a little mush she's too cute. I can she her climbing up wanting to cuddle lol


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Super Cute. Nice work!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

LOVE IT!!!! they look great lisa


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

those are some great pics, love the landscape there makes for awesome backgrounds.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Excellent shots of the dogs!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

great pics! i love every one of those pics!!!
i really hope they get into the calender, i'll pic one up for sure if they do. 
keep us posted on whether or not they do use them


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Awe the one pic of Justin sleeping is so precious!! I like the one of Crush Kissing Tempest LMAO!!! These are great shots lisa.


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing! I hope you guys make the calander 

I really like your dogs a lot, they are so handsome and beautiful! And your boy is looking adorable just sleeping away


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll @ Crush ... getting fired for being a suga face lol ...
Those are some great photos Lisa, I sure hope they get in the calendar that would be great !


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks guys and if we make the calendar it would be 2012-2014 so it will be a while till I find out if they make it. 
Crushy mushy is such a dork and she only lives with Siren so really does not spend any time with the other dogs pictured. Actually it was the first time some of my dogs have met! Like Crush had never met the boys before they only see each other through crates and out in the dog runs. Since they all have had training it is nice to know they can still go anywhere with the other dogs and behave. Like Tasha and Vixen are mortal enemies and never allowed off leash but on leash and in my control they know better than to look at each other. Now this was the first time the boys were with so many other dogs and they were wiggle worms but still did ok. They were only 10.5 months when these were taken.

And yes my son is the cutest!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Fantastic pics... I'm going to still one for my desktop wallpaper.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Crush kissing tempest is the CUTEST!!! awww


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ah they still look great panting or not!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Perfect pit pictures Pisa...er, I mean Lisa Watch out for those rattlers and scorpions LOL!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Those are wonderful pictures! And your son is such a cutie too! 


Love the pics, great job!!


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Beautiful dogs, beautiful pictures. I know your dogs are very well trained, but I'm still impressed with how nicely they sat next to one another. 

I can't stand it when my dogs' tongues are hanging out in pictures, but I think it's cute when it's other people's dogs. Weird huh? At least your pups have that oh so cute pit bull smile. If it were my dogs, their tongues would be hanging out the side of their mouths like a dead deer.


----------

